# They're here!!!



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

My new pair arrived today! I am so thrilled! And they suprised me to no end.......they have already mated a couple of times! the hen is a whiteface lutino clear pied hen and the male is a whiteface heavy pied saddle back. I am not sure what this pair will give me, but I can't wait to see. 

here is a link to a picture of them.

http://parrotsinmotion.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=61&products_id=415


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Congrats! The male still has some pearling.  They are a very pretty pair.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

what do you mean that the male still has some pearling?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Generally male pearls lose their pearls. Your boy still has some! I noticed you didn't even say he was a pearl, but I'm pretty sure those look like pearls to me. He looks like a wf pearl pied to me.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats  They are really pretty


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Gorgeous birds! Good luck with them.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

i dont see pearling on him but that doesnt mean it is not there. The breeder I got these two from has gotten a total of nine clutches out of these two over the years that she has had them, so i am sure that he is a he. anyone know what i might get out of these two?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He doesn't have full pearling, but a few little splotches of white on him that look like some.  That is what my male pearl pied looks like. 
Does the female have red eyes or black eyes? A lutino will have red eyes while the clear pied has black eyes. However they are not the same thing. The eye color is basically the difference as well as the feet color.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! I see the pearlings that are still there too.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

the females eyes are black. and I am going to look closely at the male tomorrow and see if i can see that pearling! lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if the females eyes are black she is not a lutino - just a clear pied 

I don't even think they can be both -but i could be wrong I know they can be lutino pied (which still has red eyes) but i have never heard of a lutino clear pied 

and the male is a White Face Pearl pied


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

So you don't have a lutino, you have a clear pied! Females can't even be split to lutino so she can't even be "sorta" both mutations. This will help you figure out the possibilities to your offspring. 
To be sure if she does have red eyes take a picture of her with flash and see if some red shows up.  Some lutinos can have very dark red eyes.

So from what is _observed _ here are your possible offspring.


Motheried Whiteface
Fatheried Whiteface Pearl

male offspring:
100% Pied Whiteface Split To {X1: Pearl}

female offspring:
100% Pied Whiteface Pearl


Please note that it is very possible these birds are split to something which may change the results entirely. If you know what their past offspring were, it may give you a hint at what they are split to.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

the previous owner said that she has gotten lutinos, pieds, whiteface, clear pieds, and saddle back like the male.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

saddle back is a pied, it isn't a special mutation. I think it is just where the pied markings form, as is clear pieds (which very little to none markings show at all). It is generally the same "pied" formula.

Since the female cannot be split to lutino, the male must be split to lutino (if they truly did have lutino chicks. All of the lutino chicks would also be female). However I'm really iffy on her claims of the mutations that came out of that pair since she describe the female as a "lutino clear pied" and the male as just "pied". The "heavy" and "saddleback" are only physical descriptions on where and how much of the pied markings show. Also, he is not a heavy pied. Heavy pieds have VERY little grey on them. They are mostly yellow/white. A light pied has a small amount of yellow/white. I think your boy is pretty much in the medium. I think he is just the "normal" pied.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous pair!

Ok...from what the previous owner said, the past babies were the male is also split to lutino.

And from the pix's the bird does not look like it has pearls or was a pearl pied.

Also once they go to nest it will be interesting to see which bird sits on the eggs during the night. I'm suspecting the pied is the hen.

Yes...the pied is a normal pied WF...not a heavy pied.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I know the breeder you got them from. She has good birds. If you want to know what the babies will be call Shannon she will be able to tell you what she has got from them. If she has got any pearl babies then your male has pearl and they will be female. Clear pieds should have grayish blue eyes.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Whiteface clear pieds have brown irises and black pupils. They will appear very dark in contrast to the white.


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Cindy M-Yes shannon has awsome birds and she is a great help! I actually just spoke with her again tonight. I could not be happier with doing business with her.


----------

